# Class II Division I???



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got some sealtite connectors I want to be able to bury. On the box it says they're suitable for class 1 division 2, class 2 division 1, and class 2 division 3. Are these suitable for burial? Where in the code book can I find the information pertaining to these classes and divisions so I know where to find the information?


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

Class I is 501 and Class II is 502
Class I is liquids and vapors and Class II is dust
Division I is “it is there” and Division II is “it could be there”

Liquidtight flexible metal conduit is found in Article 350

350.42 Couplings and Connectors.
Angle connectors shall not be used for concealed raceway installations.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

code also states that when installing LFMC for direct burial it must be listed for the use. I would believe the connectors must meet the same requirement.

I have never checked any of the LFMC to see if it was listed or not. Just never thought it was a good idea to bury the stuff.

You might check with the manufacturers website.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I was told that the LFMC is listed for burial but the question was about the couplings. I'll check those references, thanks!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok I read up 350 and on 350.42 it says that "Angle connectors shall not be used for concealed raceway installations." But it doesn't say anything about direct burial. But in 350.10 it says that LFMC is suitable for direct burial. Does this mean that the connectors for LFMC should also be suitable for direct burial, except angle connectors?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> I've got some sealtite connectors I want to be able to bury. On the box it says they're suitable for class 1 division 2, class 2 division 1, and class 2 division 3. Are these suitable for burial? Where in the code book can I find the information pertaining to these classes and divisions so I know where to find the information?


 
If they are approved for Direct Burial they will say Direct burial on the fitting.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds good, thank you much.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Ok I read up 350 and on 350.42 it says that "Angle connectors shall not be used for concealed raceway installations." But it doesn't say anything about direct burial. But in 350.10 it says that LFMC is suitable for direct burial. Does this mean that the connectors for LFMC should also be suitable for direct burial, except angle connectors?


It says LFMC is approved for direct burial IF it is listed and marked for the purpose. I would assume from that that not all LFMC is listed for direct burial. It is up to the manufacturer to have it tested and listed for direct burial.

So, does your LFMC have "approved for direct burial" or at least "direct burial" printed on it? If not, your LFMC is not approved for direct burial.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes the LFMC is direct burial.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Yes the LFMC is direct burial.


 
If the flex and fittings are listed printed on the flex and fittings for Direct Burial you shouldn't have a problem.


What is up with your original question are you talking about hazardous locations?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't done much with hazardous locations things, so on the box of the connectors it said it was listed for class 1 division 2, class 2 division 1 and class 2 division 3. I was thinking that one of those classes had something to do with direct burial guidelines so that's where that came from. 

Hey ya learn something new everyday, that's why I read these forums.


----------

